# Where do you buy your rhinestones from?



## mycraftytoys

I am just trying to figure out where everyone gets there rhinestones from and pricing? I am currently buying from DAS but am wanting to compare pricing. I could not find a thread of this already and thought I would start one.
Thanks in advance for all your input.

Lisa


----------



## adoptivemom1

I am curious too! I found a site called "alibaba", which from what I can tell, encourages relationships between Chinese/Korean/Hong Kong importers and U.S. merchants.... However, it was difficult to tell pricing, minimums, etc. I'm not sure if it was more of a language barrier, or if it is truly a legitmate "exchange". Has anyone worked with one of these companies? Any comments? Blessings, Amy


----------



## gerry

how about Canada? I would love to try these out.
Thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz

Here are a couple places that sell larger amounts Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal., I know a few members shop for their rhinestones here. Also one of our members Veedub/Katrina has some decent prices as well Rhinestones. There is also another member that sells them here http://www.slickartonline.com/hotfixrhsu.html, which is Allhamps/slick.


----------



## gerry

california is just south of me, Katrinas look great too..dont see a location tho'.
Thanks sunnydaze.


----------



## sjidohair

adoptivemom1 said:


> I am curious too! I found a site called "alibaba", which from what I can tell, encourages relationships between Chinese/Korean/Hong Kong importers and U.S. merchants.... However, it was difficult to tell pricing, minimums, etc. I'm not sure if it was more of a language barrier, or if it is truly a legitmate "exchange". Has anyone worked with one of these companies? Any comments? Blessings, Amy


Alibaba is more or less a place where we can go to, to find what ever products we want, rhinestones, Or whatever,, they are a connection to importing.
Sandy Jo 
MMM


----------



## heattransfers

i am using Korean Rhinestones. Medium quality with reasonable price!


----------



## DTFuqua

heattransfers said:


> i am using Korean Rhinestones. Medium quality with reasonable price!


And you get these from ????


----------



## heattransfers

DTFuqua said:


> And you get these from ????


 Hi Terry, i am buying from Artplus


----------



## allhamps

I have used Alibaba to select my supplier. I get e-mail offers from suppliers all the time telling me about their products. I ask them to send me a price list and samples (which most times you have to pay the shipping for), or I send them a sample of a previous order I've placed and ask them to quote a price + shipping. I recently came across a supplier who offers "imitation Czech" stones. I love some of the colors, but don't know if I'll be buying in bulk. Smaller amounts, approx 10gross packages, where reasonably priced, but when I asked for a quote on an order I typically pay $900 for, including shipping, it came back at $8,000+ dollars.. I can't REALLY tell the difference in quality between the "imitation Czech" stones and the Korean stones I buy now, just a few unique colors


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Well since the thread is about buying rhinestones maybe someone knows about this. I have been told by my supplier of korean rhinestones that they are 12 faceted stones but do not have a grade like A, AA or AAA. I see this all the time and thought there were different grades of korean stones. She told me it is the Chinese stones that have A, AA, or AAA grade. I was just wondering about it. The supplier I use has both a korean and US office and the stones are awesome and high quality.


----------



## sportkids

I received my order from Nova on Thursday. Korean stones look good and compare to others I have purchased. Everyone says 10ss are the most common; however, I think the 12ss or 16ss can do the trick, and will probably order that size next time. I ordered 500 gross, which is a little bit less than 2 cups. I have my flight attendant friend who flies to Shanghai checking out a couple vendors. Should get my real delivery from there in the next couple weeks. Comparison shopping and competition are good things. This forum is all about helping other people and I'm certainly grateful. Again, thanks BobbieLee for your great searching abilities!!


----------



## sunnydayz

I just got my catalog from Nova and they have some really cool stuff there. Did they send you the catalog that has all the different types of hotfix items they carry. its unbelievable all the cool stuff they have there.


----------



## allhamps

Rhinestone Fetish, you are correct. KOREAN STONES DO NOT HAVE GRADE A,AA, AAA RATINGS, CHINESE STONES DO. I confirmed this with my supplier also. If you are buying Korean stones make sure you are getting cut, glass stones and not the molded stones. The supplier I use has excellent stones with massive "bling". I've compared these to several stones that others have given me as "Korean AAA", and they are NOT the same. He also has given me some "imitation Czech" stones that he produces. These are very high quality cut glass stones that rival the Czech stones and Swavorski in both facets, color and bling, all without the pricing. They are a little more expensive than the Korean stones, but should work well for those who want the Swavorski bling on a budget.


----------



## sportkids

allhamps said:


> Rhinestone Fetish, you are correct. KOREAN STONES DO NOT HAVE GRADE A,AA, AAA RATINGS, CHINESE STONES DO. I confirmed this with my supplier also. If you are buying Korean stones make sure you are getting cut, glass stones and not the molded stones. The supplier I use has excellent stones with massive "bling". I've compared these to several stones that others have given me as "Korean AAA", and they are NOT the same. He also has given me some "imitation Czech" stones that he produces. These are very high quality cut glass stones that rival the Czech stones and Swavorski in both facets, color and bling, all without the pricing. They are a little more expensive than the Korean stones, but should work well for those who want the Swavorski bling on a budget.


Hey, Ms. Slick,
Thanks for the 101 on graded rhinestones. I have been emailing manufacturers back and forth, and a couple of them have the A, AA gradings. I am going to let them know we have a forum and are more informed than they realize. I believe I paid for Korean and got Chinese in my last shipment. Helpful to know that the Korean stones run a bit larger. Great info!


----------



## allhamps

No problem. I too think that I received Chinese stones in one of my shipments. You can bet I don't use that person anymore. The more we know and share, the better prepared we will be to deal with some of these suppliers. The supplier I use now does 3 "quality" type stones. Imitation Czech, Korean, and Chinese Grade A. I had them send me a sample of each so I could compare. I also quizzed them on the type of glue that was used for each grade of stone, and whether or not they every used the same type of glue for two different grades. This was so I could easily look at the back of the stones and see if they mixed up my order, if I couldn't tell the difference by looking at the cut on the stones. I don't want to advertise Korean stones and end up giving out Chinese grade stones


----------



## sportkids

No one likes to get ripped off. I don't want to be predjudice, but that is exactly why Chinese manufacturers have the reputation they have! I emailed a few of them that I have been corresponding with and told them about the forum. They need to know we are serious buyers and they aren't going to just "pull the wool over our eyes." They certainly need to know that we collaborate on many different topics!


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

So can you tell by the glue then? It has happened to me before also with getting chinese stones that are supposed to be Korean. I was always getting Korean grade AA, lol. I did not know until I asked my real korean supplier about the grade. I will just stick with them from now on


----------



## allhamps

What I've been "told", and I think it was mentioned somewhere else in this thread, is that the Korean stones use the "darker greenish colored glue". The glue on the Chinese stones is a pale gray. I actually had to replace some stones because I found it was a mixture of Korean and Chinese. When I noticed it, I could definitely tell the difference in the glue. I could also tell the difference in the cut of the stone (boy I've been doing too much of this). The Chinese stones were not as "high" as the Korean stones. They were slightly flatter and the facet definition was not as good. Some of them were almost round like the cabachons. In addition, when I pulled another bag that appeared to be Chinese stones, I found a LARGE number of stones that had NO glue or very little glue, or the glue was very spotty, and not a good even coating like the Korean stones. Now on the "Imitation Czech" stones that I'm looking into, appear to have a very shiny "silver" colored glue. However, I'll keep checking and asking and looking around. I don't want us to fall into the "glue trap", where folks think they can dupe us just because a stone has a certain color glue


----------



## sjidohair

Gail,
When I order my korean rhinestones , They ask me which glue color I would prefer,
On my stones,, I have a choice.
Green or Gray or Silver?
Have you ever been asked that?
I usually prefer the green.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Actually I have not been asked if I had a choice. Just kind of "told" that the Korean stones used the dark green. I am certainly going to put that question to my supplier though.

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair

Gail,
Sounds great, we can get choices, if the vendor has the ability..
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

oh and they dont charge me any more for one glue over the other,, either,,
Sandy jo


----------



## debz1959

I don't know where you all are getting your stones from, but my supplier has Korean AAA stones with grey green glue and their Chinese stones have a dark green. The Chinese stones are duller and the glue is not evenly applied on all so I don't even bother with them.


----------



## veedub3

Many factual statements have been made and i just want to add my findings. 
A, AA, AAA are Chinese Korean Rhinestones. My opinion of these rhinestones are that they are plain Chinese stones with the lighter green glue on the back. Just terrible.

Allhamps I no that you said your Korean stones have the darker green glue but the Chinese stones that I bought from China came with the darker green glue. The lighter grey-green glue is what i have come to no to be on the Korean stones. But with so many suppliers I am sure there is no standard for this as many will let you choose the glue.

I buy my stones from Korea. China suppliers will tell you that they have a factory in Korea which is not true as many will just put the different glue on the back and call them Korean stones. This is where the A, A, AAA comes into play. But if you buy from Korea, you can pretty much bet that they are Korean. 

My supplier will let you chose the glue also and I chose the glue that is used on the Swarovski stones. Also once I make a good connection, I actually visit the factory and take a look around. If things go well then i will place orders online going forward and no that I am getting what I paid for. I also do this because I do not want to deal with suppliers that tell me they will ship my items out 4 to 7 days after receipt of the payment because then I no that they have to source the stones form some where else which means the end price will be higher because a middle man is involved. 
I buy direct from a manufacturer that make stones every day and as I place my order, it is packaged and ready to ship. No waiting around for days. I place the order, and I get what I ordered because as many have experienced when dealing with Chinese suppliers, you order Siam and they send you Orange. And forget about a refund.

Finding a good consistent supplier online overseas is hard. Finding one that is honest is even harder.

Just my 2 cents.

Katrina


----------



## allhamps

Katrina, I think you hit the nail on the head. I asked some more questions of my supplier and he indicated what you did about the grading on Korean stones. True Korean stones have no grading and those are actually Chinese made Korean stones. He indicated that his shop chooses to use the darker greenish glue because it is a good glue, but he also offered to let me choose my glue on my next order (Thanks!!). I don't know if I will take him up on that offer, as I don't know enough about the difference in the "Swavorski glue" and what I'm getting now. I just know that nothing I have done has washed off yet. Final fact: if you plan to do direct wholesale with an overseas supplier, do your homework, ask zillions of questions, get and test samples, always check your shipment, and be careful


----------



## sportkids

Thanks, Katrina. That is pretty much what I was told by a vendor at the ISS Show in Chicago. I am seriously considering a trip over there, as well. Korea would be cheaper. I do have a friend that speaks Korean and could help me with the language. I think the way they handle their shipping is bogus. And refunds are unheard of. Atleast if you could use a credit card, you would have some protection. They require the wire transfer)add $30 more dollars to your shipment for the fee, and that jacks up the price of the stones. This process takes time, but once you find your right hookup, I am sure it can be done. I have put some inquiries with Korean suppliers as well.


----------



## debz1959

There are some that accept Paypal and others that accept Western Union (only $14 if you pay at a Western Union office)


----------



## Buechee

I just bought some from the rhinestoneguy.com. They came fast. I like'em.


----------



## sjidohair

Marc,, have fun blinging,,,,
Sandy jo


----------



## Biz-lady

I use NOVA. THey have several different qualities. The Pellosa are really nice but more expensive. I used them for awhile. Now I just buy their Korean stones. They look very good.


----------



## sportkids

I bought their Korean stones. They looked as good as anything I have purchased in the past few years. I don't think importing them should be too difficult. Too many are re-selling them. I have a friend who is Korean-American that works for Motorola and is in Korea often. I have given him the names of a couple suppliers. He will contact them for me. No language barrier at all. Some Chinese manufacturers seem to be difficult to deal with. Too many, buyer beware stories out there. My friend tells me products made in Korea have much stricter specs and guidelines than those produced in China. A bit more expensive, but cheaper in the long run.. Thanks for your info.


----------



## Biz-lady

Good Luck with buying them direct.
I have been to China and dealt with factories in a different type of business.
Sometimes the quality was good and other times hmmmm...
Let us know how it goes.
Thanks


----------



## sportkids

Biz-lady said:


> Good Luck with buying them direct.
> I have been to China and dealt with factories in a different type of business.
> Sometimes the quality was good and other times hmmmm...
> Let us know how it goes.
> Thanks


Going to try the Korean route, using a Korean friend who is fluent and visits Korea on a monthly basis. I think he will be a big help. I will let you know.


----------



## allhamps

I would love to have that kind of a connection. At least you have someone there who can see what's being purchased so they can reject anything BEFORE it gets shipped if need be. My supplier is good if I want to return something, but that is time consuming. Let us know how it works out. Also, NO SHIPPING CHARGES


----------



## sjidohair

no shipping or export charges,,, how sweet would that be...
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## veedub3

That is exactly how I am able to go some many places so many times. The spouse is a First Officer for the Airlines so I fly for free. The only problem is that crew are more scrutinized than the passengers. Get caught coming through with too much stuff once and each time after that you are pulled over to the extra check station. Too many times also gets your visa snatched.
It is great though because I get to see what I am buying and it also lets the seller no that I can hop on a plane at any time and kick his butt if he tries to screw me over.
Also I have been to China and Korea so many times that if I never see those places again it will be too soon so some times it is better to just have the items shipped. The flight really takes a lot out of you.


Katrina


----------



## sjidohair

I would love that every once in a while to just see how and when and where stuff was being made,,
but I can only imagine the long fight,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## veedub3

sjidohair said:


> I would love that every once in a while to just see how and when and where stuff was being made,,
> but I can only imagine the long fight,
> Sandy jo
> MMM


The flight is long about 14 hours. If you are in First Class it is much easier and the flight time doesn't bother you much. I have been going since 2001 and I can count on one hand the number of times I had to sit in economy. It is not fun. A 14 hour flight in those seats will make you not want to get on another plane again.

But once you land and start shopping you forget all about it until it is time to leave for home. It is an experience.

Katrina


----------



## debz1959

debz1959 said:


> There are some that accept Paypal and others that accept Western Union (only $14 if you pay at a Western Union office)


Also, if you order from China, ask for EMS for shipping. It takes a bit longer (5-8 days instead of 2-5) but much less expensive.


----------



## sjidohair

debz1959 said:


> Also, if you order from China, ask for EMS for shipping. It takes a bit longer (5-8 days instead of 2-5) but much less expensive.


Deb good to see ya, I was wondering how you guys have been,
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## taricp35

A few times I have bought rhinestones from China and Korea. I personally think the safer way is Korea.(At least I have not had any issues yet.) I also think a better grade of stones are from Korea. JMO. The cost to send such a small amount is seriously high so I do not go that route very often. 
I find that what I can source here will still yield me a profit when making designs for customers.
I just found someone selling low lead crystal Korean stones for $1.00 a gross 3mm and 4 mm $1.59 a gross if you buy the 50 or 25 gross package. That is less than what many people are selling the regular Korean rhinestones for. 

Good deals can be found here in the states but if you are doing the heavy volume then going overseas may be the better route for you.

Tari.


----------



## allhamps

While the "low lead" tag is not on these stones, there are some Korean stones out there for less. 2mm about 0.96, 3mm about 0.74 and 4mm about 0.72 if you are buying 25 or 50 gross.


----------



## IBXpressions

veedub3 said:


> Many factual statements have been made and i just want to add my findings.
> A, AA, AAA are Chinese Korean Rhinestones. My opinion of these rhinestones are that they are plain Chinese stones with the lighter green glue on the back. Just terrible.
> 
> Allhamps I no that you said your Korean stones have the darker green glue but the Chinese stones that I bought from China came with the darker green glue. The lighter grey-green glue is what i have come to no to be on the Korean stones. But with so many suppliers I am sure there is no standard for this as many will let you choose the glue.
> 
> I buy my stones from Korea. China suppliers will tell you that they have a factory in Korea which is not true as many will just put the different glue on the back and call them Korean stones. This is where the A, A, AAA comes into play. But if you buy from Korea, you can pretty much bet that they are Korean.
> 
> My supplier will let you chose the glue also and I chose the glue that is used on the Swarovski stones. Also once I make a good connection, I actually visit the factory and take a look around. If things go well then i will place orders online going forward and no that I am getting what I paid for. I also do this because I do not want to deal with suppliers that tell me they will ship my items out 4 to 7 days after receipt of the payment because then I no that they have to source the stones form some where else which means the end price will be higher because a middle man is involved.
> I buy direct from a manufacturer that make stones every day and as I place my order, it is packaged and ready to ship. No waiting around for days. I place the order, and I get what I ordered because as many have experienced when dealing with Chinese suppliers, you order Siam and they send you Orange. And forget about a refund.
> 
> Finding a good consistent supplier online overseas is hard. Finding one that is honest is even harder.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Katrina


My rhinestones that I receive from my supplier have a light grey glue. I supply Korean rhinestones, and my rep tells me that the light grey glue have lead and the dark green glue are on the rhinestones that are lead-free. This is just what I have found out.


----------



## taricp35

IBXpressions said:


> My rhinestones that I receive from my supplier have a light grey glue. I supply Korean rhinestones, and my rep tells me that the light grey glue have lead and the dark green glue are on the rhinestones that are lead-free. This is just what I have found out.


Again as we have found there is no standard as most suppliers will let you choose the glue you want to use. If your supplier gives you low lead stones with green glue then that is just your supplier because I source my stones from Korea thanks to Katrina and I get the grey glue on all of my stones including the Low Lead stones.

Tari


----------



## Mistyann

I'm wondering why no one will share their overseas supplier. We all live in different parts of the country, I doubt we would be competition for each other. Are most people on here resellers of stones or something?Just curious.


----------



## sunnydayz

Mistyann, this is one I shared a couple weeks ago mailto:[email protected], if you go to sunco.com, that is their website. I also found a new place at the ISS show that had some awesome stuff. Not only are they an importer, but they also have a distributor here in the states, the name is Welcome to Shine Art USA -. I love to share sources as I believe like you that there is enough biz to go around. Hopefully these will help you


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Mistyann, this is one I shared a couple weeks ago mailto:[email protected], if you go to sunco.com, that is their website. I also found a new place at the ISS show that had some awesome stuff. Not only are they an importer, but they also have a distributor here in the states, the name is Welcome to Shine Art USA -. I love to share sources as I believe like you that there is enough biz to go around. Hopefully these will help you


FINALLY.....a breath of fresh air!!!!!

You truly hit the nail on the head w/ this statement!!..." I love to share sources as I believe like you that there is enough biz to go around"

Thanks so much Sunny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt

Mistyann said:


> I'm wondering why no one will share their overseas supplier. We all live in different parts of the country, I doubt we would be competition for each other. Are most people on here resellers of stones or something?Just curious.


I am researching SEVERAL Korean sources!!! 

I have revealed 2 of them to you , only 2, because that is who I have received samples from thus far....so as to be able to send you a few of the stones so you can "see" & "test" them. 

So far , you do not care for the ZIO stones.
And now I will send you samples of the KOSAM stones. 
 http://www.cosam.biz/


AS my stone samples - from different sources(20 so far) - come in, I will let you know.  
I will let everyone know! 
...because I truly believe in the statement that Sunny just made.
_“….there is enough biz to go around"_

*NOTE:* I am not researching Korean suppliers so as to be able to _sell_ stones myself…I have NO interest in that!
I am doing this so as to be able to make a BULK order when need be, for a great price.
I will still buy small(possibly bulk) quantities from U.S.A. sellers who have GREAT stones at GREAT prices!!!


----------



## sunnydayz

Mrs. Bacon, you should check out that shine art place. They had beautiful machine cut stones as well as korean and chinese, so lots of different levels of quality depending on what you are looking for. I was very impressed with their products, they were super nice.


----------



## Mistyann

Ashmutt,
You've been very helpful! I truely appreciate it!


----------



## Mistyann

Thanks Sunny! I just signed up for an account there. Did they give any pricing info at the show?


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Mrs. Bacon, you should check out that shine art place. They had beautiful machine cut stones as well as korean and chinese, so lots of different levels of quality depending on what you are looking for. I was very impressed with their products, they were super nice.


Love the name!!! 
(my dad's sign business - 70's thru 90's - used to be called _Sign_Art) 

Are they affiliated w/ NOVA at all?
(_looks to be the same pictures_)

Did you get any samples?


----------



## sunnydayz

No they are not affiliated with Nova at all, totally separate company. 

They are supposed to be sending me a catalog and pricing as they had run out by the time I had gotten to their booth.


----------



## ashamutt

Mistyann said:


> Ashmutt,
> You've been very helpful! I truely appreciate it!


You are truly welcome! 
...and I know you do. 

When looking for any overseas bulk supplier ..it always takes time & patience. 
...OR, people willing to be nice and share!!!


----------



## Mistyann

Then I will relying on the kindness of others because patience is not my long suit LOL!


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Sunny. I just went to their website and requested a catalog/price list also. It would be nice to have a reasonable source for some of these items in the states, without having to pay those huge shipping fees.


----------



## charles95405

Shine-Art may not be associated with Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal. BUT at least two of the people working with Shine-Art were working with Nova last Jan.

As a matter of interest, I had made a post about taking some stones to ISS to see if the 'experts' could tell me which was which. I took samples from China, Korean and also had purchased some stones from two different sources in US..in all I had 4 different samples. No one could identify ALL correctly. Only one got 3 out of 4 right..the others got 50%...so much for instant recognition. I am not sure where the US sources really got their stones. ...oh yes...all had the same color glue!


----------



## allhamps

Charles, you just confirmed my thought, that none of us REALLY know if we are getting the stones we want 100% of the time. I know I specify Korean stones, and I'd like to think that I can pick out a stone that is not of good quality. But I don't manufacture the stones myself, so I have to take the manufacturers word


----------



## Mistyann

That's interesting Charles...
I've gotten samples from 4 different places. 2 were very nice....nice sharp edges. 2 were much more rounded and very evident to the eye.
The weird thing was that some of the colors of the lower quality groups were pretty good...but some colors were rounded.....maybe they get different colors fro different companies?


----------



## veedub3

Charles is correct. They were Nova and Shine-art were associated at one time. Matter of fact they had the same identical website only the name was different at one time. I see they have completely changed up the site and I no one of the people that used to work for Nova that is now at Shine Art. 

I used Nova for a while 3 or 4 years ago but personally I was not happy with the stones so I began looking elsewhere and I have not tried what shine art is selling. 

To answer Misty's question.......yes and no. I buy bulk stones for my orders because they are cheaper. Once I finish the order I am working on, what is left goes up for sale. I do not sell stones on a full time basis so I do not carry every color, I only carry what my customer orders. If a customer never orders citrine, I will never have that color listed on my site. _(This is why I say yes and no)_ I source from a manufacturer not a supplier. Zio Hotfix would be a supplier. _( I used them too a few years ago but have since moved on)_
I worked extremely hard just to even get the manufacturer to sell to me. They did not think I would buy large volumes so they were hesitant at first but after a few visits to Asia to their factory they gave in so I just will not share that information.


----------



## allhamps

Mistyann, I think the biggest obvious difference is in the Korean and/or Chinese AAA stones with the Chinese Grade A/B stones. Unfortunately, I got stuck with some of those low grade, very rounded stones. You are right, they have almost no facets on them at all. However, they are not even as even around as the cabachons, so basically they are junk.


----------



## sjidohair

veedub3 said:


> Charles is correct. They were Nova and Shine-art were associated at one time. Matter of fact they had the same identical website only the name was different at one time. I see they have completely changed up the site and I no one of the people that used to work for Nova that is now at Shine Art.
> 
> I used Nova for a while 3 or 4 years ago but personally I was not happy with the stones so I began looking elsewhere and I have not tried what shine art is selling.
> 
> To answer Misty's question.......yes and no. I buy bulk stones for my orders because they are cheaper. Once I finish the order I am working on, what is left goes up for sale. I do not sell stones on a full time basis so I do not carry every color, I only carry what my customer orders. If a customer never orders citrine, I will never have that color listed on my site. _(This is why I say yes and no)_ I source from a manufacturer not a supplier. Zio Hotfix would be a supplier. _( I used them too a few years ago but have since moved on)_
> I worked extremely hard just to even get the manufacturer to sell to me. They did not think I would buy large volumes so they were hesitant at first but after a few visits to Asia to their factory they gave in so I just will not share that information.


I also remember when they were one in the same , websites,,, 
MMM


----------



## veedub3

allhamps said:


> Charles, you just confirmed my thought, that none of us REALLY know if we are getting the stones we want 100% of the time. I know I specify Korean stones, and I'd like to think that I can pick out a stone that is not of good quality. But I don't manufacture the stones myself, so I have to take the manufacturers word


This is the exact reason I stopped sourcing form China. The guy that I use to purchase from carried both. I use to order Korean but some were suspect. Especially when I would get the ones that the glue has completely separated form the stone. I could not be sure that I was getting what I ordered. Once I moved over to Korea I had few problems but still would get a few suspect ones in the bunch. Like those that have glue everywhere. Buy hey I guess it happens.


----------



## Mistyann

sjidohair said:


> I also remember when they were one in the same , websites,,,
> MMM


 I just spoke to a person at shine art...they said Nova buys some of their stones from them. I'm hoping this means they have god prices. I'm waiting for a pricelist now....


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks MistyAnn  That is exactly what shine art told me at the show as well  I did see their stones in person and they did look nice, depending on what quality you were looking at, as they had different grade stones. The machine cut were absolutely goergeous  I have not pressed any as I did not get samples yet.

As far as to the other posters, I am only sharing what I found and what info I was given. Its really up to each of you to get your own samples and try them to see how they work. I am still waiting for my samples and catalog as they had run out while I was at the show. So anyways I guess I can see why sometimes people do not want to share, as others seem to want to prove you wrong by what you post  I however will continue to share what I find and leave it to the member to check out the info for themselves  Hopefully what I did share is helpful to some anyways


----------



## sunnydayz

charles95405 said:


> As a matter of interest, I had made a post about taking some stones to ISS to see if the 'experts' could tell me which was which. I took samples from China, Korean and also had purchased some stones from two different sources in US..in all I had 4 different samples. No one could identify ALL correctly. Only one got 3 out of 4 right..the others got 50%...so much for instant recognition. I am not sure where the US sources really got their stones. ...oh yes...all had the same color glue!


Was this at the show this year or last? I have found that each year most products do show improvement over the last, so it may or may not be relevant to stones that were available from the vendors recently. Just a thought, with most things, there are usually improvements over time. I have to admit that I did not look at the stones of all of the vendors as there were so many there this year, and I was quite rushed while looking at them. Out of all the vendors I thought that shine arts stones looked the nicest though  anyways just sharing what info I had collected, obviously I was not so impressed with the other vendors stones that I had seen.


----------



## BML Builder

BobbieLee, 
I have always found your info very helpful and I really do appreciate the help and info you are always willing to share. I agree some people just want to prove others wrong and I am glad there are those that are still willing to share even among the criticism. I think we all learn from sharing and I hope you will continue, because you have definitely helped me many times. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Mistyann

I agree! I haven't been here long....but long enough to know the helpful people and those who are not so much!


----------



## allhamps

I think the key to getting good stones is the knowledge of those on the forum who have unfortunately learned the hard way, like myself, have done the research, and establishing a good working relationship with your chosen supplier/manufacturer, whether they are located in Korea, USA or China. Be vigilent whatever you chose. Always inspect what you get. I have come to know that just because a supplier/manufacturer is "located" in Korea, does not mean you are guaranteed to get good quality stones. If the supplier/manufacturer values both their reputation and your business, you will be ok, but don't let your guard down. I do resale stones on my site, and I spent a lot of time negotiating my prices so that I could keep my resale prices reasonable, so no I have not divulged my main manufacturer. However, I have tried stones from several other sites and have no problem recommending those places with good quality/pricing, if I can't provide what is needed.


----------



## charles95405

BL... the stone test was this year...Found it interesting that 2 years ago there were two vendors of rhinestone transfers..and only two machines...the Roland EGX350 and a Cam system..Last year there were about 5-6 vendors w/Novarhinestonedepot having the best display..This year there were twice as many...I meant to count but never did...but shows the growth of the sparkle biz


----------



## sunnydayz

charles95405 said:


> BL... the stone test was this year...Found it interesting that 2 years ago there were two vendors of rhinestone transfers..and only two machines...the Roland EGX350 and a Cam system..Last year there were about 5-6 vendors w/Novarhinestonedepot having the best display..This year there were twice as many...I meant to count but never did...but shows the growth of the sparkle biz


It was amazing how many vendors of rhinestones there were lol, I could not believe it. The bling was definitely in this time around  There were a ton of rhinestone vendors there. I have to agree, a couple years ago nova was the only one I seen there and now there were so many I lost count as well.


----------



## allhamps

BobbieLee/Charles, I so wish I could get out to the west coast to one of the shows. Maybe even more so now that I'm looking at another 8" of fresh snow. I really appreciate the info that you all bring back to the forum from the shows. You are so right in that rhinestones seem to be exploding. I've only been doing this for 3 years, and I feel like an old-timer. When I first started looking, I could barely find any information on rhinestone software, machines, rhinestones, etc. Now I get at least 4-5 e-mails a day from companies/manufacturers offering to be my supplier of hot fix stones and/or transfers. Sometimes it approaches overwhelming, so it is good to know that folks like you all are here for good sound advice.


----------



## sunnydayz

Alot of the vendors were selling 500 gross bags of stones for $14, and there were so many I could not count that were selling ready made motifs and also selling templates that were precut. So it looks like alot of the bigger distributors are really looking into selling motifs as well as templates at really low prices. I seen so many packaged motifs, around 100 per pack for really really cheap, as well as the templates packaged with stones for very little money.


----------



## dan-ann

The ISS show in Schumburg, Illinois last August was about half the size as the couple years before. And vertually no vendors for cyrstals- I was very disappointed- maybe this coming year will be better


----------



## ashamutt

The Orlando show is much smaller than the Long Beach ISS!
...But it was still a nice show last year.

I will try to go this year and hopefully they will have all the "bling-stations" that you all are describing.
I will bring a rolling suitcase just in case! 

If I go I will report on my findings!


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> The Orlando show is much smaller than the Long Beach ISS!
> ...But it was still a nice show last year.
> 
> I will try to go this year and hopefully they will have all the "bling-stations" that you all are describing.
> I will bring a rolling suitcase just in case!
> 
> If I go I will report on my findings!


Me too Me too,, I would bring a roller cart,, for 14.00 for 500 gross,, woweeeeee, at that price it is so worth shipping em home,,


----------



## sjidohair

The Reason I have not given my supplier of Rhinestones I import and I Resell, This is my Business, I do Resell Rhinestones.
I have invested heavily in my Business , both time and financially, and I have taken the time to research my supplies and suppliers.
I have given so much information out about Rhinestones Transfers, Rhinestone Templates, Rhinestone Machines, in the past and will keep giving out what I know from the 1st Rhinestone handset lesson to what I do today.
I will keep learning,, and I will keep sharing as this business changes, but there will be some things If I want to keep a Healthy Business I cannot share,, 
I ask you, would you go to Nova and ask them for their vendors information,,, as you would like to bypass them and go direct.. 
I am a Rhinestone Reseller, That is what you are asking me.. I am not trying to be snob, so please dont take it that way, but I wanted to let you see it from a Resellers side.
Sometimes when a Negative response is posted when I dont give up all my Information that has taken me a long time to compile, it breaks my Heart as the person has no idea how much I have actually shared, Please remember I am someone just like you , 
Trying to keep the doors of my Business open in this Economy, I try to help when ever I can,, 
I am not a Employee or subcontract work out to any of the Rhinestone-Machine Related Companies or Materials we all talk about.
I Hope you understand what I am saying, We all have alot to share, and that is why we are here.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Mrs. Bacon, I would love to meet if you do go to the ISS show in Orlando. I plan on going up on Friday and maybe again on Sunday. It's a 2 hr trip for me. Let me know. I'm a real newbie to rhinestones. California would have been great but it's all the way across the continent from here so I appreciate all the information that all of you that were there have been sharing. Thank you.
PJ


----------



## allhamps

Do they do an ISS show anywhere else on the East coast? I haven't checked yet, but I would love one closer to the MD area. I'm not yet in a financial position where I can go to Orlando for the show there, but I'd love to hear details.

Sandy Jo, I know exactly what you mean. I resell also, so unfortunately, I can't give away ALL my information on the stones. However, I'm always willing to help where I can and as much as I can. And your input to this forum has been greatly appreciated and followed


----------



## charles95405

Slick....here is link to Atlantic City ISS... ISS Atlantic City

and to Slick and Sandy Jo...As another reseller, I support your position. If someone wants better pricing on rhinestones....all they have to do is what we did...research, research and test, test...and oh yes be prepared to buy in bulk...not just 20-30 gross but 500 gross or more...per color


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> Slick....here is link to Atlantic City ISS... ISS Atlantic City


Awww Slick, come on down to warm central Florida!!!! 
(maybe one of these years.....yes? I would love to meet you!)




charles95405 said:


> ...If someone wants better pricing on rhinestones....all they have to do is what we did...research*, research and test, test*...and oh yes be prepared to buy in bulk...not just 20-30 gross but 500 gross or more...per color


Agree completely!!!!!

Which is what I am doing now. 

I do not want to "resell"...ever.
I just want to be able to order in 500gr, 1000gr packs and NOT pay the *huge* mark up that there is over here!!! (and I mean huge)
I would rather take the time and do the research myself ...as well as the testing.
(_although, slick & katrina do have good prices!)_


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Do they do an ISS show anywhere else on the East coast? I haven't checked yet, but I would love one closer to the MD area. I'm not yet in a financial position where I can go to Orlando for the show there, but I'd love to hear details.
> 
> Sandy Jo, I know exactly what you mean. I resell also, so unfortunately, I can't give away ALL my information on the stones. However, I'm always willing to help where I can and as much as I can. And your input to this forum has been greatly appreciated and followed


Thank you,, and I will keep sharing as well.
IF you end up goind to atlanta let me know,, I am researching air fare now,, great fares,, just dont know where to stay,, Keep ,me posted..


----------



## ashamutt

Boomerbabe said:


> Mrs. Bacon, I would love to meet if you do go to the ISS show in Orlando. I plan on going up on Friday and maybe again on Sunday. It's a 2 hr trip for me. Let me know. I'm a real newbie to rhinestones. California would have been great but it's all the way across the continent from here so I appreciate all the information that all of you that were there have been sharing. Thank you.
> PJ


IF I attend(Friday-19th)...I will be wearing my avatar-doggie on my shirt.
Hope to meet you. 

What's boomerbabe stand for?
baby-boomer?


----------



## ashamutt

The ISS web-site - ORLANDO SHOW - lists the following sellers/companies under "BLING" ...

All American Supply 
CASI-QLT 
Dalco Athletic 
Galaxy Enterprises Inc 
Ioline Corp 
Isaac's Designs 
Pantograms 
SWF East Inc 
Twill USA 
Wild Side 

I am guessing that "_bling_" means rhinestones & rhinestone transfers/equipment??


----------



## allhamps

Next year, I'll plan for Florida. This year I'm going to Atlantic City, thanks Charles. Just registered me & hubby, although he doesn't know it yet. I'm soooo excited.


----------



## Boomerbabe

What's boomerbabe stand for?
baby-boomer?[/QUOTE]

You are absolutely correct. . I'll be looking for your shirt, so I hope no one gets offended as I check out their chests.

PJ


----------



## Ellie4

I have been using Nova but recently ordered from UK company. www.rhinestones-wholesale.co.uk the order arrived real quick and the quality and prices were fab. They were happy to send samples first so I did check the quality before I ordered big.


----------



## allhamps

How were the shipping charges and were there any other fees?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ellie4

I had 5 x 100gr of SS10 and the total shipping was $16. There were no other charges and I saved about $200 compared to the Nova prices!!


----------



## AngelaSakh

I am looking for a company to embroider my t-shirt and caps with rhinestone decorations, who would a good source for that, and also, do they do printing on a t-shirt as well?


----------



## BML Builder

Ellie4 said:


> I had 5 x 100gr of SS10 and the total shipping was $16. There were no other charges and I saved about $200 compared to the Nova prices!!


Where are you located?? Are you in the UK or the US?? 

Thanks.


----------



## donaengman423

mycraftytoys said:


> I am just trying to figure out where everyone gets there rhinestones from and pricing? I am currently buying from DAS but am wanting to compare pricing. I could not find a thread of this already and thought I would start one.
> Thanks in advance for all your input.
> 
> Lisa


You are from Bartlett, this sparkles Rhinestones definitely are from your country side.


----------



## Dragon Slayer

Specialty Graphics has the best prices I've found on smaller quantities.


----------

